# First year beekeeper, in Kentucky



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Never mind to that last question, I saw the answer once I posted.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to have you on board Melanie, 4 or 5 hives will keep you plenty busy, sounds like you have everything lined out for spring, all my best to you, feel free to PM me anytime, take care.....Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Melanie!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Melanie!

You can control whether or not you get email notifications about replies to your posts via setting in the "


Settings
General Settings"

area of Beesource. Once you get to "General Settings", look for "Default Thread Subscription Mode".


There is a Beesource Member Locator, if you want to try to find nearby members. This thread has more info, in particular post #3:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...y-way-to-find-other-members-from-my-own-state


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm about as far in West KY you can go without crossing the river to Illinois or Missouri. You will find lots of good information on this board and be sure to check out some of the long time posters personal websites - Michael Bush comes to mind. There are several folks from Kentucky on the forum on and off. Since things are slowing down for the year we beek's have more time to sit in front of the computer and dream of next year.

Good luck on this addictive hobby...
Tim


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome Melanie,

1st year beek in KY too. Started in April with a package from W.T. Kelley. 
I am where TN, VA, and KY all three meet.
Nice to meet ya.


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Tim and scorpionmain! Do you all attend Field Day at Walter Kelly? I did last year and enjoyed it!

How many hives do you all have?


----------



## Jean-Yves (Oct 27, 2010)

hello Melanie,
I live in Louisville/ Sellersburg
beekeeper for 4 years now
I was on the chat room first time minutes ago, too strange for me, Michael was starting to talk to you.
Good luck!
[email protected]


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

MelanieWoosley said:


> Thanks Tim and scorpionmain! Do you all attend Field Day at Walter Kelly? I did last year and enjoyed it!
> 
> How many hives do you all have?


Not been, but would love to.
I only have one hive.
I hope to be expanding in the spring.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome Melanie,

Sounds like you got a good start. You can find just about thing you need to know about bees here, just ask and someone will help you out. I'm on the south east end of the state near Hazard.


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Bonjour, Jean-Yves. SO cool to know you are in Louisville sellers burg area. I am in LaGrange about 20 miles north of Louisville. Would love to keep your email for future reference, and you can keep mine, [email protected]


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome Melanie, I'm in the Bardstown area about an hour from Lagrange. This forum board is filled with good info, I missed the field day at Kelley's this year but did make the spring bee school at KSU, I've been keeping bees for 7 years and try to make all of the bee gatherings throughout the year. I recommend them if for no other reason than being able to talk to other beekeepers face to face.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

MelanieWoosley said:


> Thanks Tim and scorpionmain! Do you all attend Field Day at Walter Kelly? I did last year and enjoyed it!
> 
> How many hives do you all have?


I've been in beekeeping since 2007 and have about 30 hives right now, got up to 40 some this late summer but with the drought this year have a lot of the summer nucs that I had to combine or have died out. Lesson learned...when in a drought don't split and make nucs you aren't willing to feed all summer/fall/winter long. Like the optimistic farmer next year will be better!

No, I was not able to make the Kelley field day although I really wanted to. I did make it up to HAS annual conference in St. Louis and it was wonderful, it will be in Cookville, TN next year. Definately glad I went. Planning to hit a bunch of the KY conferences starting in early 2013 if I can get them into my schedule. 

Good luck on your beekeeping.

Tim


----------

